# One more time...Trend or Triton?



## edman2 (Apr 14, 2010)

I turned a 2" piece of Cocobolo with a disposable dust mask on, then swabbed my nose with a wet cotton swab and the swab came out cocobolo brown. Decided to invest in my health on the spot.  So which is the best, most usable system...the Trend or the Triton or the....?  I am looking for good filtration obviously but am also concerned about ease of use, good fit, etc.  I know CSUSA sells the Trend. Who else? Who sells the Triton and where might I likely find the best price? Not rich but I can afford to buy either one. Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## Minotbob (Apr 14, 2010)

I just bought a Trend Airshield Pro. The main reason was that I didn't want something more hanging off of my belt. I have too much trouble already keeping my pants up.

Keep an eye out on eBay.


----------



## desertrat (Apr 14, 2010)

I have the Hobbyair  system mounted on the ceiling right in the center of my shop. The hose is a pain to drag around but I have severe COPD and serious lung problems that kept me out of the shop for 7 years. Now I can spend all the time I want with no problem from the dust and fumes. The Trend and Triton don't provide enough positive air flow for my needs. Cost of the unit was $400.00 but I consider it the most valuable tool in the shop. Just my 2 cents worth.

desertrat
John H


----------



## holmqer (Apr 14, 2010)

I tried wearing the Trend at a show and did not like the feel, so got a Triton instead that I am very happy with.

The Triton helmet is very light, and the integrated hearing protection is a real plus.

For folks who are bothered by the belt pack, I have seen a modification to the system where they use a longer hose and keep the air supply remote.


----------



## micharms (Apr 14, 2010)

I own the Triton but it sits in storage right now because the batteries won't hold a charge. I have been generally pleased with it but you have to be soooooo careful with charging the batteries. They don't provide a smartcharger for the system. Supposedly changes are coming but word of that came out about last summer and nothing yet. The other problem I have had with my Triton is the sleeve bushing for the motor wearing and it developed a loud squawking noise. I'm thinking of going to Malcolm Zander's method of using it hooked up to a bathroom exhaust fan located in another room.

Michael


----------



## edman2 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I would be glad to get other opinions from those who have used either product or other products that do a similar job.


----------



## wolftat (Apr 14, 2010)

I have the Triton and it replaced a Trend for me, I like it better. The pack is on its own belt so it has nothing to do with my pants falling down, that's my belly causing that.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 14, 2010)

I too have a triton.  The pack does have its own belt.
Also, unlike the Trend, the air intake is behind you , so the dust immigration and filter clogging is greatly reduced.
Just do not pass gas while wearing one


----------



## AlanZ (Apr 14, 2010)

I tried several Triton units and could not deal with the distortion in the visors.  I don't know if it was a bad batch, but the compound curves of the visor made for miserable viewing.

The Trend Airshield Pro works well for me, and my wife uses a helmeted 3m breatheasy system (which she loves)


----------



## edman2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input.  I will make a decision soon.


----------



## KenV (Apr 15, 2010)

Good place to check out for Trend or 3M products

http://www.airwareamerica.com/trendairshieldpro.aspx


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 18, 2010)

I use a Triton and bought it at Woodcraft.  I have asthma so don't want to breath any wood dust.  It works great and I like that the hose is out of my way behind me, which does make the filter last longer.  The face shield is easy to polish with Nova plastic polish.


----------



## gketell (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't know anything about the triton but I do own the trend airshield pro.  

One thing I can say is that trend has GREAT support.  My headband broke, I called them and, after checking serial numbers, shipped a new one out that day.  After using it a while the battery stopped holding a charge.  Again, I called them, they checked the serial number and sent out a new battery that day.


----------



## razor524 (Apr 24, 2010)

I started a discussion like this a while back, the trend felt kind of heavy on my head and the triton was hard to find in stock.  I do believe that woodworker supply has them in stock now for $249.  I ended up with a most likely temporary solution of a face mask with changable filters that I saw on the wood whisperer website.


----------



## JakeAB (Apr 25, 2010)

razor524 said:


> I do believe that woodworker supply has them in stock now for $249.



I've been looking for the Triton. No one seems to be even listing it any more except for Woodworker's Supply. Unfortunately, they list it as back ordered until 9/30/2010!


----------



## Spats139 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been using a Trend Airshield Pro for over a year and I like it a lot. I've never used a Triton, other than trying one on at a show, but I prefer not having a second item to remove from my belt.; the Trend goes on and off as easily as an ordinary face shield. That being said, from all the posts I've read, either will provide the kind of protection you need.


----------



## Padre (Apr 26, 2010)

As far as I know there has been a 'hiatus' on the manufacture of the Triton.  Plus, according to Jerry Sambrook, if you pass gas while wearing it, you will bring more than tears to your eyes! 

I own and use all the time an Trend Airshield Pro.  It has very good balance on your head and does not seem heavy.  It does not hurt my neck.  The airflow is excellent.  The shield has held up just fine, and I do have any extra battery so when one wears out I just pop in another.  

I can highly recommend the Airshield Pro, it is a good unit.  Also, I second the Airware America site.  Knowledgeable and friendly people willing to help you out.  Give them a call.


----------



## JakeAB (Apr 29, 2010)

FYI, if you are deciding between the Trend and the Triton, and want to get something soon, you might want to go with the Trend. I emailed Triton Tools to ask about the status of their respirator, and here's the answer I got:

We will be carrying the Powered Respirator.  We are still awaiting it's arrival.  There has been a manufacturing delay at the factory.  It's not due in for at least another 2 months.  We are looking forward to getting this product in stock.  Once we get it in for distribution, you will obviously find it much easier to find.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2010)

Minotbob said:


> I have too much trouble already keeping my pants up.
> 
> Keep an eye out on eBay.


Spend more time in the shop and away from the girls!!!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 29, 2010)

I have used a half face respirator for years. It finally wore out (well the elastic straps lost there stretch) I plan to fix it. In the mean time I just got a full face respirator. the half masks are a bit of an issue if you have any respiratory issues at all. you can actually pass out wearing one and some people have sever reactions to them like claustrophobia. so you have to be a little careful in using one. But once you get used to them they are very comfortable. mine has never caused sore spots or irritation. in fact I will be working and forget I am even wearing it. then get up to move around and my oxygen needs will go up and the next thing I know I am sucking for air. But both of my respirators are fitted with chemical filters so I am covered for pretty much anything I play with. I love it when I am turning antler or something else that is smelly. people walk into the shop and pretty much gag and I am setting there completely oblivious to the odor around me. well at least until I remove the mask. that can be a rude awakening. What I suggest you do is try to find a local safety supply store and see if you can look at various models. let them know what you do. what sort of materials you work with etc and see what they recommend. I believe it is very important that support for your mask is close and convenient. it is simply to easy to have a filter get clogged and then leave the respirator setting on a shelf while you mean to get a new filter ordered.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Apr 29, 2010)

What do you guys do when you are done turning? Do you keep the respirator on the entire time you are in the shop? If not what do you do about the dust that is in the air? I am not trying to start a dust collector debate or air filter debate, I am sincerely curious.


----------



## glen r (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't have either unit but keep the air cleaner running all the time that I working/creating dust in the garage - wood or metal.  I also have a dust collection unit that I use ALL the time.  No dust on the vehicles means that there is minimal dust in the air.


----------

